# Garbage bags and plastic bags for decoys?



## kylemckeil (Jan 8, 2008)

I was going to order the tyvek to make the snow goose decoys but i dont think i will be able to be allowed to order them over the internet and i was thinking the snow geese will come into garbage bags if i had enough garbage bags like alot will they work or will the make to much noise and not be able to get filled with air unless there is a strong wind just want some oppions on any one who has used them will pastic bags work better?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Forget the plastic garbage bags as they shine too much and are noisey.

Instead go buy Wind Tamer TX rags, this plastic is twice as thick and reg plastic (make less noises) and also are more durable and yet a very reasonable cost for the budget minded hunters. For example 100 snows, 50 Blues all on FG stakes and 18 high heads will cost $250.

Also check the classifieds, as every so often as guys get addicted and upgrade they sell them off.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

I would also say forget using garbage bags. They are super noisy and they glare. I have a few websites that I have bought tyvek from. If you want the number give me a pm. Otherwise you are better off with the wind tamers or buy the canada goose windsocks in the bargain cave at cabelas right now and turn them inside out and paint a plack x on their bottom.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Check the classidieds. Someone just posted a bunch of shells for sale. They are painted with UV Protection too. I am sure he will make you a deal on them too..


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

do me and yourself a favor dont use garbage bags, thinking of it gave me a headache... uke:


----------



## trueoutdoorsman (Jan 15, 2008)

Early in the Conservation they worked fairly well if you had an e-call. We used to use them with one of the first fox-pro flashlight calls that had a snow goose sound on it. We were very young but we killed some geese. Those days are over in my opinion as the birds have wised up alot since then.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, if bags are all you've got, and you can put up with the sound, and if you wanna kill the environment, and if you like to litter, and if you don't wanna shoot any geese...

then sure! :lol:

if ya need any more advise, I'm here for ya! :wink:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

What?


----------

